# Potential New Auto world Drag Cars



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

How about More Gassers. We already have Big John Mazmaian How about Stone woods & Cook their is also a 40 Willys SDwindler A & Swindler B. Or a 40 Willys pickup & a 40 Willys panel truck. The 1933 Willys is very cool same list as above.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

dtomol said:


> How about More Gassers. We already have Big John Mazmaian How about Stone woods & Cook their is also a 40 Willys SDwindler A & Swindler B. Or a 40 Willys pickup & a 40 Willys panel truck. The 1933 Willys is very cool same list as above.


I second the motion... 

GP


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

1933 Ohio George Willys Would Be Cool


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

How about this one....










My dads 1st gig in the Drag Racing Bus. 

Circa 1965, give or take


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Mondello's Fiat Coupe was not a "Gasser"
That would be a AA/A........An Altered probably running on Nitro Methanne not Gasoline.

Rules for Altered class cars were different than Gassers..........

Still neat cars!!!

Dave


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Let's see a wider variety of gasser and altered body styles. Lets see some altered wheelbase Mustangs, Chevelles, Fairlanes and such. There were more than just Willys on the tracks! I'm not too particular about paint and decal schemes. With one basic body and one can create a multitude of schemes.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Potential New Auto World Drag Cars*

How about a Sox & Martin Hemi Cuda, The Rod shop Hemi Cuda, or The California Flash Hemi Cuda, Dick Landy Hemi Cuda. Round 2 has already has these bodies so they would just need paint & Decals. For the Chevy's Bill Jenkins 68 Camaro Pro Stock would be a good choice not sure if Johnny Lighting made this body or not. On the Ford Side Gas Ronda mustang, Tasca ford Mustang. For Pontiac Arnie Beswick's GTO or Firebird.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Potential new Auto World drag Cars*

The vega would an excellant Bill Grump Jenkins vega! And the 69 Dodge charge done as Dick Landys Hemi charger. The Mach 1 mustang as Dyno Don Nicholson's super stock car.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I have an idea....

There was a guy making all the 70's floppers and selling them on ebay.

If there was no copyright infringement I would think that would be a great place to start.

He had them listed on Scaleracers and it looked like he just ripped the old Revell decal sheets and made resin molds in 1/64 scale. 

I would buy every one of those myself. Maybe he can be contcted and a deal worked out if there is nothing shady about the rights.

I have many more realistic ideas too, contact me by PM if AutoWorld is interested.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

> Let's see a wider variety of gasser and altered body styles. Lets see some altered wheelbase Mustangs, Chevelles, Fairlanes and such. There were more than just Willys on the tracks! I'm not too particular about paint and decal schemes. With one basic body and one can create a multitude of schemes.


Just raw bodies. No paint. No decals. Simply selll decals sets separately!!! My airbrush screams for raw bodies!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

co_zee said:


> Just raw bodies. No paint. No decals. Simply selll decals sets separately!!! My airbrush screams for raw bodies!!



YES! I would gladly give up stripping paint schemes from any body again.  rr


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

> YES! I would gladly give up stripping paint schemes from any body again. rr


I can typically paint up a body or two in the time it takes to strip a body. And depending on what one uses for stripper, things can get a bit messy. I typically use brake fluid and have been known to forget and leave a body in for a day or so!!

RAW! RAW!! RAW!! WE WANT RAW!!!!!!! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRR (Oct 31, 2004)

They wouldnt even have to be gassers. Just a number of old fat fender cars... you could then make your own drag cars.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

let us not forget the 4 door mavericks and comet pro stocks of the early 70's just kidding. in reality how about don nicholsons 70 mustang with the cleveland or bob gliddens mustang both killer cars. 
clyde-0-mite ( ford lover)


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

clydeomite said:


> let us not forget the 4 door mavericks and comet pro stocks of the early 70's just kidding. ( ford lover)


No kidding needed... 

I can't forget... 
I purchased a few 1/1 bits from this great 4-door team, before Jack bolted to Nascar.











I would love some Ford 4-door slots as well as the 2-door ones!


Cheers!


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah thats what I"m talkin bout. Good call.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

boss9 said:


> No kidding needed...
> 
> I can't forget...
> I purchased a few 1/1 bits from this great 4-door team, before Jack bolted to Nascar.
> ...


 
I guess Jack raced anything back in the day. But a 4 door Maverick? :freak: rr


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you guys need to just get into 1/25 scale <ducks from flying beer cans>

-- Elliot


----------

